# MA Governers Race Thread



## kwflatbed

*Patrick takes gloves off in race*

By Hillary Chabot
Gov. Deval Patrick - battle scarred from a contentious first term of missteps and low approval ratings - has emerged a more combative candidate, trash talking his... 


50 Comments


Candidates ready to spar in debate
Monday morning briefing


----------



## OfficerObie59

I've said it numerous time and I'll say it again as much as it pains me: Deval will win reelection.

The only shot Baker has is if Cahill drops. Otherwise, grab your ball gag and get ready another four years of Deval slamming it up the collective police keister.


----------



## cc3915

OfficerObie59 said:


> I've said it numerous time and I'll say it again as much as it pains me: Deval will win reelection.
> 
> The only shot Baker has is if Cahill drops. Otherwise, grab your ball gag and get ready another four years of Deval slamming it up the collective police keister.


Unfortunately, it seems like you may be correct. Cahill is not getting all that much support, but what support he's getting will split the vote up to the point where Caddyshack will win again. :stomp:

Baker need to really step it up and put the heat on.


----------



## 8MORE

From the Herald article........
{While on the campaign trail on a recent sunny Saturday, Patrick told the Herald that GOP gubernatorial contender Charles D. Baker’s positions “sound made-up,” adding, “I think the voters can read a fraud every time.”}
If this was really the case, How does the Gov. explain his current job???
Unfortunately, I think Obie is right. Cahill will split the vote to toss Coupe Devall out in the street, where he belongs.


----------



## 263FPD

Should read "Deval is taking pants off for the race." I still hope he tikes a high hard one in the pooper.


----------



## Guest

Patrick says Obama critics are 'almost at the level of sedition' - Local News Updates - MetroDesk - The Boston Globe

Patrick said that even "on my worst day, when I'm most frustrated about folks who seem to be rooting for failure," he doesn't face anything like the opposition faced by the president. "It seems like child's play compared to what is going on in Washington, where it is almost at the level of sedition, it feels to like me," Patrick said.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Gov candidates turn up the Tweet*

By Jessica Van Sack 
A bruising cyber slugfest has broken out among the three gubernatorial contenders on the social networking... 


14 Comments


Character attacks
GOP rips Deval Patrick on 'sedition' 
Pension chief stepping down

---------- Post added at 08:24 ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 ----------


*Treasurer Cahill: Politics had no role in hirings *

BOSTON -- Independent gubernatorial candidate Timothy Cahill said Monday that patronage is a part of politics, but politics played no role in his decision to hire the wife and daughter of a state official who has been suspended amid allegations of rampant patronage at his own agency.


----------



## Eagle13

Cahill is getting a lot of support from the police unions...hmm?


----------



## CJIS

I am getting stuff in the mail from the parties etc. They are bashing each other but none of them are telling me what "THEY" are going to do or what they have done in the past to sway me on their side. Easy to target the other guy but I want to know what they hell THEY/THEM have to offer!

Masshole Politics as usual.


----------



## jeepster

OfficerObie59 said:


> I've said it numerous time and I'll say it again as much as it pains me: Deval will win reelection.
> 
> The only shot Baker has is if Cahill drops. Otherwise, grab your ball gag and get ready another four years of Deval slamming it up the collective police keister.


It turns my stomach to think of King Deval winning in November. Personally, I think Cahill as a third party is a set up for Deval to get in. I think if he ran as a Dem, he would have won the primary slot against Patrick. If Cahill's numbers keep getting lower he should drop to "save the commonwealth" for another four years of misery. Should Patrick get in by the winning by default of Baker and Cahill splitting their voter base, then I guess Deval will give Cahill as nice six figure plus (promotion) patronage job as a thank-you. Also, Baker should request the Republican Governor's Association stop running those annoying negative ads against Cahill and try to reach out to those potential independent voters leaning towards Cahill.


----------



## kwflatbed

Howie Carr 
*Cahill mired in Hackerama*

Hackerama happens. That's how Treasurer Tim Cahill explains away...








59 Comments


Probation Dept. payroll

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 ----------

*Patrick keeps lead in new poll on gubernatorial race*

(By Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)


----------



## rg1283

I don't really feel comfortable trusting Baker because he is against the Pacheco law which could force more privatization (my biggest fear would be the disappearance of Campus Police Departments at Smaller State schools and more state units being "outsourced")

However, Charlie Baker is the only person I can think of that is remotely qualified to clean up the spending mess, especially the health care hell hole.


----------



## Eagle13

rg1283 said:


> I don't really feel comfortable trusting Baker because he is against the Pacheco law which could force more privatization (my biggest fear would be the disappearance of Campus Police Departments at Smaller State schools and more state units being "outsourced")
> 
> However, Charlie Baker is the only person I can think of that is remotely qualified to clean up the spending mess, especially the health care hell hole.


This is the problem with the candidates this time around. We have to vote by who is going to do the least damage, by who we feel is the lesser evil.

One thing I want to be made clear though is what are they going to do about public safety funding and how are they going to do it.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Candidates urge illegal
immigrant crackdown*

GOP gubernatorial candidate Charles D. Baker and independent rival Timothy P. Cahill said yesterday that they want to give police the authority to arrest people who are in the country illegally and charge them with immigration violations.

(By Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)

More Governor's race coverage


----------



## lofu

Cahill is the only candidate on record as supporting full funding of Quinn and Details. Couple that with the fact that Baker is pushing for taking "plan design" out of collective bargaining and I have to hope that something big happens between now and November to give him a push in the polls. Unfortunately its not looking good right now.


----------



## kwflatbed

Cahill says Patrick 'playing politics with terrorism' by meeting with Muslims

The Associated Press 
Posted May 28, 2010 @ 07:42 AM
Last update May 28, 2010 @ 09:32 AM

BOSTON - Independent Timothy Cahill is under fire for accusing Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick of "playing politics with terrorism" and "pandering" to the Muslim community by meeting with its leaders and supporting their requests.

The state treasurer and 2010 gubernatorial candidate noted Patrick met with more than 1,000 Muslim leaders last weekend and indicated support for a variety of their initiatives. They include having law enforcement officers meet with leaders to expand cultural awareness and urging employers to let Muslims leave work early on Friday afternoons for prayers.

"I fully support equal protection under the law for every American, regardless of race or creed, but this is political correctness run amok," Cahill said. Noting two Muslim-Americans recently were arrested in Massachusetts in connection with the attempted Times Square bombing, Cahill added: "Gov. Patrick should stop playing politics with terrorism and focus on protecting all the citizens of this commonwealth."

Cahill says Patrick 'playing politics with terrorism' by meeting with Muslims - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger


----------



## Eagle13

kwflatbed said:


> Cahill says Patrick 'playing politics with terrorism' by meeting with Muslims
> 
> The Associated Press
> Posted May 28, 2010 @ 07:42 AM
> Last update May 28, 2010 @ 09:32 AM
> 
> BOSTON - Independent Timothy Cahill is under fire for accusing Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick of "playing politics with terrorism" and "pandering" to the Muslim community by meeting with its leaders and supporting their requests.
> 
> The state treasurer and 2010 gubernatorial candidate noted Patrick met with more than 1,000 Muslim leaders last weekend and indicated support for a variety of their initiatives. They include having law enforcement officers meet with leaders to expand cultural awareness and urging employers to let Muslims leave work early on Friday afternoons for prayers.
> 
> "I fully support equal protection under the law for every American, regardless of race or creed, but this is political correctness run amok," Cahill said. Noting two Muslim-Americans recently were arrested in Massachusetts in connection with the attempted Times Square bombing, Cahill added: "Gov. Patrick should stop playing politics with terrorism and focus on protecting all the citizens of this commonwealth."
> 
> Cahill says Patrick 'playing politics with terrorism' by meeting with Muslims - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger


Kudos to Cahill on that one. Note to Muslims: GFY! Come over and play by the rules or go home, same goes for everyone else!


----------



## kwflatbed

Muslim Leader Raises Eyebrows At Brighton Mosque

Local Muslim leaders are taking gubernatorial challenger Tim Cahill to task over his criticism of a meeting last weekend between Gov. Deval Patrick and hundreds of Muslims.

But WBZ's Kathy Curran reports that meeting included a Boston imam whose own words have raised some eyebrows.

Muslim leaders, with Christians and Jews by their side, gathered at the Islamic Society of Boston Cultural Center in Roxbury on Thursday and lashed out at Cahill for his statement accusing Patrick of playing politics with terrorism by meeting with Muslim Americans at this mosque last weekend.

"His remarks were anti-democratic, anti-American, divisive and wounding," said Bilal Kaleem, a spokesman for the Muslim American Society of Boston.

Patrick also hit back at Cahill Thursday at a press event in Fitchburg.

"I think that [Cahill's] remarks were unfortunate," the governor said.

Brighton Mosque Speech By Muslim Leader Imam Abdullah Faaruuq Raises Eyebrows - wbztv.com


----------



## OfficerObie59

Anyone but Deval. 

Some good points were raised about Baker, but I doubt he'll be as successful as Deval in his endeavors to chip away at CBA rights simply because he'll be oppsed by Dems in the legislature who will come out of the woodwork to look like the saviors of union rights...a la Weld in the 90's.

Plus, as a former health care exec, I think Baker will have a more nuances position on health care han just simply thowing everyone into the GIC.


----------



## Eagle13

kwflatbed said:


> Muslim Leader Raises Eyebrows At Brighton Mosque
> 
> Local Muslim leaders are taking gubernatorial challenger Tim Cahill to task over his criticism of a meeting last weekend between Gov. Deval Patrick and hundreds of Muslims.
> 
> But WBZ's Kathy Curran reports that meeting included a Boston imam whose own words have raised some eyebrows.
> 
> Muslim leaders, with Christians and Jews by their side, gathered at the Islamic Society of Boston Cultural Center in Roxbury on Thursday and lashed out at Cahill for his statement accusing Patrick of playing politics with terrorism by meeting with Muslim Americans at this mosque last weekend.
> 
> "His remarks were anti-democratic, anti-American, divisive and wounding," said Bilal Kaleem, a spokesman for the Muslim American Society of Boston.
> 
> Patrick also hit back at Cahill Thursday at a press event in Fitchburg.
> 
> "I think that [Cahill's] remarks were unfortunate," the governor said.
> 
> Brighton Mosque Speech By Muslim Leader *Imam Abdullah Faaruuq* Raises Eyebrows - wbztv.com


Imam Abdullah Faaruuq? Is he friends with these guys:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XMr3QO2Sbc"]YouTube- Wierd Iraqui Nmes[/nomedia]


----------



## kwflatbed

*Probation uproar fuels state campaigns*

The controversy at the state Probation Department is reverberating in political races as candidates seize on reports of the agency's record of patronage as yet another reason to sweep incumbents out of office.

(By Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)

---------- Post added at 11:28 ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 ----------

*Religious leaders unite to blast Cahill*

*Comments on Muslim forum called 'bigotry'*










Zainab Elmi and Amenyohnah Bossman were among many gathered for the statement at the Roxbury mosque yesterday. (Essdras M Suarez/Globe Staff)

By Michael Levenson

Globe Staff / May 29, 2010

Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, and Muslim leaders, adorned in the vestments of their respective faiths, stood shoulder to shoulder on the steps of a Roxbury mosque yesterday and strongly condemned state Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill for blasting Governor Deval Patrick's conciliatory tone at a forum at the mosque last weekend.

Discuss*COMMENTS (73)*
*Related*



*Governor's race coverage*


Religious leaders unite to blast Cahill
Probation Department scandal puts incumbents on defensive
In the dead of the night, a Senate surprise
Patrick asks US official to raise fish limit
Brown speaks from experience to graduates of BC law school
Bill OK'd to ease health cost load

Yesterday's gathering included leaders from the Archdiocese of Boston, the Greater Boston Interfaith Organization, the Massachusetts Council of Churches, some of Boston's most prominent black churches, and several Jewish temples.

Religious leaders unite to blast Cahill - The Boston Globe


----------



## pahapoika

_*Catholic, Protestant, Jewish, and Muslim leaders, adorned in the vestments of their respective faiths, stood shoulder to shoulder on the steps of a Roxbury mosque yesterday and strongly condemned state Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill for blasting Governor Deval Patrick's conciliatory tone at a forum at the mosque last weekend.*_

should be interesting to see what religious leaders think after one of these "peaceful" muslims is found responsible of a terrorist attack.

or maybe they will use Massachusetts as their "base camp" and conduct the killing of Americans outside of the area.

a case of not s**ting in their own back yard perhaps ?

with the governor's campaign think Baker should keep hammering the fact deval and osama are peeps.

with the the low white house approval right now it might work to get coup out of the state house in November


----------



## kwflatbed

Howie Carr 
*Charlie Baker, get a clue*

Charlie Baker should be spending some time with Sen. Scott Brown...


----------



## LGriffin

OfficerObie59 said:


> I've said it numerous time and I'll say it again as much as it pains me: Deval will win reelection.
> 
> The only shot Baker has is if Cahill drops. Otherwise, grab your ball gag and get ready another four years of Deval slamming it up the collective police keister.


Obes, I believe this has been one of your most eloquent posts in recent history, so please "grab your ball gag" and kindly accept my nomination for whatever that new button gets you. :wink_smile:


----------



## pahapoika

_*grab your ball gag*_

bring out the gimp ! :shades_smile:


----------



## rg1283

Deval is sickening. From all angles everyone but the working welfare people are getting screwed. Everyone, it is like someone gave a drug to MA to mess up the economy even more with taxes and totally destroy public safety.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Baker calls governor's budget plan a mistake*

*Says federal funds not a done deal*

By Jack Nicas

Globe Correspondent / June 4, 2010

Republican gubernatorial hopeful Charles D. Baker criticized Governor Deval Patrick yesterday for counting on more than $600 million in federal funds in building a state budget for the next fiscal year, money that now may not materialize.

Discuss*COMMENTS (3)*
*Related*



*Governor's race coverage*


Confident Patrick rides tailwind
Baker calls governor's budget plan a mistake

"When the governor filed his budget back in January, I said I thought it was a mistake to rely on an unbudgeted and perhaps not real $600 million from the federal government,'' Baker said at a downtown breakfast with business leaders. "So now it looks like it may not happen, and the budget's got to go to bed in 30 days. . . . That's not the plan-for-the-worst approach; that's the hope-for-the-best.''

State lawmakers are awaiting word from Congress on whether the money - which Patrick, the House, and Senate all included in their spending plans for next year - is indeed coming. The funding is part of an expected six-month extension of the Federal Medical Assistance Percentage program.

Baker calls governor's budget plan a mistake - The Boston Globe


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick Using Some 'Magic' For Fundraiser*

*Lakers Legend Johnson To Participate In Governor's Event *

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick will take advantage of the NBA Finals coming to Boston to hold a fundraiser featuring Los Angeles Lakers Hall of Famer Earvin "Magic" Johnson. 
The one-time rival of Boston Celtics star Larry Bird will join team co-owner Steve Pagliuca. 
Pagliuca's unsuccessful run for U.S. Senate earlier this year was managed by Patrick's political adviser, Doug Rubin.

Patrick Using Some 'Magic' For Fundraiser - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed

Local Politics 
*Gov: Make a 'difference'*

Gov. Deval Patrick urged Democrats battered by a brutal...








16 Comments


*Gelzinis*: Patrick's hitting his stride
 
Howie Carr 
*Patrick: I stand before you to get behind you*

"My fellow hacks, let me...








34 Comments


Hot tongues, cold shoulders
*Patrick rallies party, 
calls out GOP*

Governor Deval Patrick rallied party activists to his reelection campaign, warning that his rivals would roll back his administration's gains in the economy, social justice, health care, and the environment. (By Frank Phillips and Stephanie Ebbert, Globe Staff)


This time, Patrick goes back to his grass roots | Photos
Democrats sense shifting momentum | *More coverage*


----------



## 7costanza

I still think he will get re elected....as painful as that may seem.


----------



## kwflatbed

Local Politics 
*Gov: I'm watching you*

An aggressive *Deval Patrick* campaign is playing candid camera with gubernatorial rival Charles D. Baker, collecting an arsenal of videotape in the hopes of exploiting political bloopers such as a recent Brockton stop that shows Baker speaking to a paltry crowd.
Baker's campaign has swung back in the video war - leaking grainy photos of Patrick events and footage capturing rowdy supporters of state treasurer Tim Cahill crashing a Baker event in Quincy.










22 Comments

---------- Post added at 08:10 ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 ----------

*Baker vows to cut business taxes*

*Aims for $175m and tighter rules for jobless benefits*










His approach 'will create a level, predictable, and competitive playing field for all business here,' Charles D. Baker said.

By Jack Nicas

Globe Correspondent /

Republican candidate Charles D. Baker promised yesterday to cut business taxes by $175 million per year and tighten rules for unemployment benefits if he is elected governor in November.

Discuss*COMMENTS (4)*

His plan would reduce corporate taxes to 5 percent by his fourth year in office. Some companies now pay an 8.75 percent tax, while others pay the state income tax of 5.3 percent and a related tax, which Baker said he would eliminate. Baker has previously vowed to reduce both state income and sales taxes to 5 percent.

That approach "will create a level, predictable, and competitive playing field for all business here in Massachusetts and give our businesses the predictability they need to hire people here and expand here,'' he told members of the Greater Boston Chamber of Commerce in a ballroom of the Westin Copley Place hotel.

Baker vows to cut business taxes - The Boston Globe


----------



## cj3441

I hate to say it but we are screwed. We all know how bad Patrick is but we do not have a friend in Charlie Baker, he is running on a platform that does not support more spending for Police, he has even side stepped questions about Quinn. Stick a fork in Cahill he's all done.


----------



## pahapoika

deval should be easy pickings in this anti-incumbent atmosphere , yet Baker can't lay a glove on him


----------



## kwflatbed

Here is where you can find them today.

*Governor candidates meet at Gay Pride parade *

 
by Associated Press

Boston's Gay Pride parade is proving to be a gathering spot for the state's leading gubernatorial candidates.
Democratic incumbent Gov. *Deval Patrick* plans to attend Saturday's event, as does Republican rival Charles Baker.
Baker will be joined by his running mate, state Sen. Richard Tisei, who is openly gay.
After the event, Patrick is picking up the endorsement of the MassEquality gay rights group

(20) Comments | Post / Read Comments


----------



## kwflatbed

*Baker takes the heat in*
*first major 3-way debate*

Governor Patrick is battling a recession and a national backlash 
against incumbents, but it was his GOP rival, Charles Baker, 
who found himself on the defensive more often yesterday 
during the first major debate of the gubernatorial campaign.

(By Noah Bierman, Globe Staff)


*Chat *Talk with Governor Deval Patrick at noon today
*Video *The governor's debate | *More race coverage*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Poll suggests Baker-Patrick gap narrows*

By Brian Mooney

Globe Staff / June 24, 2010

A new poll shows Republican challenger Charles D. Baker closing the gap on Deval Patrick, the incumbent Democrat, in the race for Massachusetts governor.
In the Rasmussen Reports survey released yesterday, Patrick logged 41 percent, Baker was at 34 percent, and Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, an independent, was third at 16 percent.
A Rasmussen poll a month ago had Patrick ahead by 14 points, leading Baker 45 percent to 31 percent, with Cahill third at 14 percent.

The polls did not include a fourth candidate, challenger Jill Stein of the Green-Rainbow Party.

The latest survey of 500 likely voters was conducted Monday and has a margin of error of plus- or minus 4.5 percent.

Nine percent of those surveyed were undecided.

Poll suggests Baker-Patrick gap narrows - The Boston Globe


----------



## Guest

It was nice to see D Patrick at the troopers funeral, but I have told my wife if I buy it to let it be know that I don't want that #$##### saying what a great cop I was or even to show his face. I would only want to hear it from guys and women I work with, they are the ones whose opinion matter. Because in my opinion D Patrick has only done things that hurt me and my family as well as fellow officers. Ask the few hundred officers that were put "on the streets" without jobs. If you didn't know, what a surprise Cahill and Baker also showed. At least Cahill hasn't done anything to hurt cops. I guess Baker hasn't either yet (pensions and health care)


----------



## tsunami

someone please beat Deval!


----------



## 7costanza

Thank you, we have already counted your vote.



Charlie Baker, Republican 48% (361 votes) 


Tim Cahill, Independent 27% (198 votes) 


Deval Patrick, Democrat 21% (156 votes) 


Jill Stein, Green/Rainbow 4% (30 votes) 


Total Votes: 745


This is a current poll from Salem Evening News, looks good .


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick leads, but Baker surging*

*Support slumps for Cahill in poll; tighter race reflects uneasy electorate*

By Frank Phillips

Globe Staff / June 27, 2010

Governor Deval Patrick has improved his political standing in recent months but still faces major hurdles in his bid for reelection, according to a new Boston Globe poll, which shows Republican rival Charles D. Baker gaining ground and many voters dissatisfied with the direction of the state and the governor's handling of his job.
Patrick won the support of 38 percent of likely voters in the survey, while Baker, who is still unknown to much of the electorate, received 31 percent. State Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, a former Democrat running as an independent, trailed far behind with 9 percent. Green-Rainbow candidate Jill Stein received 2 percent.
The findings suggest that Republican attempts to marginalize Cahill through negative ads have helped reshape the race into a two-person contest, at least for now. Cahill, who led Baker in a January Globe poll, has seen his support collapse after television and radio spots by the Republican Governors Association attacking his ethics and record as treasurer.

"The Republican strategy to make this a race between Baker and Patrick seems to be working,'' said Andrew E. Smith, director of University of New Hampshire Survey Center, which conducted the poll for the Globe.

Patrick leads, but Baker surging - The Boston Globe


----------



## rg1283

I would like to say I will be voting for Charlie Baker. All Republican Governors and Dems cut and play with the DMH/DMR. 

Remember Charlie in the Early 90s with his great DMH/DMR plans when he helped close all of those hospitals and closed state run facilities and sub contracted out to people who barely speak english that run these places.

People who work in the Mental Health/Special Needs field barely make $11 an hour at times. At least when they were state employees they had the benefits to look forward too and build a rapport with the clients.

That doesn't matter anyway the State System of taking care of special needs and mentally ill is dismantled. Send ex state hospital patients to group homes and instruct staff to call the local police if anything goes wrong as if they aren't busy enough.

Sadly, Charlie is the lesser of 2 evils. Him trying to repeal the Pacheco law scares me. State Employees stay longer and work harder then these privatized employees that come in to campuses. 

Nothing angers me more like illegals cleaning state owned buildings or campus police being outsourced to private security (this of course depends on the school).

I could go on and on. Charlie Baker is the lesser of 2 Evils the Bill Weld type that is needed. Charlie can't hurt police officers anymore then Deval has all ready.

I don't believe in privatization of services all ready run by the state (sure if the State House had their own Garbage truck to take away the dumpster, I could understand that being privatized). 

This Health Care mess in MA has a fighting chance to be fixed if Charlie gets in. 

The poison pill though is throwing everyone in the GIC which would in some cases make you pay more out of pocket for health insurance, on top of State Pension reform messing you up even more.

When Bill Weld was in the 3rd Largest Police Force in New England ceased to exist. Everyone is still wondering where all of those Mets went.

Cahill must drop out for Charlie to have a chance.

Charlie is by no means perfect. The question you have to ask.. what would be left if Deval gets in again and the economy goes back into cardiac arrest? The Economy is still very very unstable and its scary.

Mass State Police would end up like Oregon State Police (1 Trooper per barracks, not per shift per barracks)

Local funding for towns whats that? Its over.

I hope I am wrong, I hope anyone but Deval makes it in.

Deval has done nothing but create a mess. There is no positive out comes with anything he does. A bunch of people were holding Deval Signs in Worcester a couple of weeks ago. I gave them a nice serious wave and smile then Flipped them all off.

I guess Deval is a good candidate if your super rich and liberal.


----------



## Eagle13

rg1283 said:


> I would like to say I will be voting for Charlie Baker. All Republican Governors and Dems cut and play with the DMH/DMR.
> 
> Remember Charlie in the Early 90s with his great DMH/DMR plans when he helped close all of those hospitals and closed state run facilities and sub contracted out to people who barely speak english that run these places.
> 
> People who work in the Mental Health/Special Needs field barely make $11 an hour at times. At least when they were state employees they had the benefits to look forward too and build a rapport with the clients.
> 
> That doesn't matter anyway the State System of taking care of special needs and mentally ill is dismantled. Send ex state hospital patients to group homes and instruct staff to call the local police if anything goes wrong as if they aren't busy enough.
> 
> Sadly, Charlie is the lesser of 2 evils. Him trying to repeal the Pacheco law scares me. State Employees stay longer and work harder then these privatized employees that come in to campuses.
> 
> Nothing angers me more like illegals cleaning state owned buildings or campus police being outsourced to private security (this of course depends on the school).
> 
> I could go on and on. Charlie Baker is the lesser of 2 Evils the Bill Weld type that is needed. Charlie can't hurt police officers anymore then Deval has all ready.
> 
> I don't believe in privatization of services all ready run by the state (sure if the State House had their own Garbage truck to take away the dumpster, I could understand that being privatized).
> 
> This Health Care mess in MA has a fighting chance to be fixed if Charlie gets in.
> 
> The poison pill though is throwing everyone in the GIC which would in some cases make you pay more out of pocket for health insurance, on top of State Pension reform messing you up even more.
> 
> When Bill Weld was in the 3rd Largest Police Force in New England ceased to exist. Everyone is still wondering where all of those Mets went.
> 
> Cahill must drop out for Charlie to have a chance.
> 
> Charlie is by no means perfect. The question you have to ask.. what would be left if Deval gets in again and the economy goes back into cardiac arrest? The Economy is still very very unstable and its scary.
> 
> Mass State Police would end up like Oregon State Police (1 Trooper per barracks, not per shift per barracks)
> 
> Local funding for towns whats that? Its over.
> 
> I hope I am wrong, I hope anyone but Deval makes it in.
> 
> Deval has done nothing but create a mess. There is no positive out comes with anything he does. A bunch of people were holding Deval Signs in Worcester a couple of weeks ago. I gave them a nice serious wave and smile then Flipped them all off.
> 
> I guess Deval is a good candidate if your super rich and liberal.


You don't have to convince anyone here my friend.


----------



## kwflatbed

Local Politics 
*Baker's TKO on Deval *

A disastrous interview on live TV fraught with technical glitches has come back to haunt Gov. *Deval Patrick* on the Web as his GOP rival uses the on-air fiasco to taunt him in a new cyber campaign ad.
Patrick, whose campaign called the ad by Republican Charles Baker a "cheap shot" yesterday, encountered major technical difficulties when he went on WFXT-TV (Ch. 25) for a live interview during Tuesday's 10 p.m. newscast.
The governor, who appears to be on a noisy street corner during his TV appearance, couldn't hear anchor Mark Ockerbloom as he asked the governor questions about unemployment and tax cuts.










40 Comments
*Tim Cahill's sympathies with Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer*

By Jessica Van Sack

Independent gubernatorial hopeful Tim Cahill says he would welcome illegal immigration foe Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer to the ultrablue Bay State with open arms - not a barrage of protests - if he were governor.
"My sympathies are with her, not the protesters," the state treasurer said of the hordes of liberal groups expected to converge on Copley Square tomorrow to protest Brewer's arrival at the National Governors Association annual meeting. "It's easy to criticize if you're not walking in someone's shoes and living with the problem the governor is living with."
The Herald reported yesterday that Arizona's top GOP lawmakers were rallying round their embattled governor, defending their controversial crackdown, which takes effect July 29 and directs police to verify the immigration status of any suspected *illegal immigrants*


50 Comments


----------



## kwflatbed

*Guest on quest to oust Patrick*

*GOP's Barbour brings attack ad to Massachusetts*









Governors (from left) Phil Bredesen of Tennessee, Deval Patrick, Joe Manchin of West Verginia, 
and Bob McDonnell of Virginia chatted outside the State House. (Michael Dwyer/Associated Press)

By Noah Bierman

Globe Staff / July 10, 2010

READER COMMENTS (12)

Governor Deval Patrick welcomed governors from around the country to Boston yesterday for the kickoff of a National Governors Association conference. But one of them came with an unusual gift for the host: an attack ad urging Patrick's ouster.
The Republican Governors Association, led by Governor Haley Barbour of Mississippi, released the anti-Patrick ad just two hours after Patrick officially opened the summit, a collegial confab that Barbour is attending along with 35 other governors.
Barbour's 15-second television ad accuses Patrick of "wasteful spending, higher taxes, fewer jobs'' and reminds viewers that he has not ruled out another tax increase.

At a State House press conference, the governors stressed the bipartisan nature of the conference, which features policy-rich sessions on "achieving a sustainable health care system'' and "interoperable communications and information sharing.''

Full Story:
Guest on quest to oust Patrick - The Boston Globe


----------



## kwflatbed

THE GOVERNOR'S RACE | BACK STORIES

*Patrick struggles to meet *
*great expectations*

Black voters were a vital part of Deval Patrick's political base during his 2006 campaign, which raised their hopes for dramatic change. And while their hopes have not been dashed, they have been tested.
(By Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)


Police line up to support Cahill
If there's an emergency on election night, forget calling 911 and head over to the party Timothy P. Cahill is holding for his supporters.

| More coverage


----------



## screamineagle

I just took a job out of state, I am one step closer to not being a Masshole!!!!! Fuck Deval and fuck Assachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Freebies for illegals*

By Hillary Chabot

The free ride rolls on for Bay State illegal aliens who 
stand to score benefits, from prescription discounts 
to MBTA passes, even as Gov. Deval Patrick tempers 
his rhetoric on such taxpayer-funded perks during his 
re-election bid... 

131 Comments

Poll

*Exclusive video*: Gov. candidates get going at sunup
Rivals rip governor on signs
Mayors - minus Menino - lobby for casino bill
Staff won't reveal governor's whereabouts
*Blog*: Katy on the Campaign Trail
*More On:*


+ Illegal Aliens
+ MBTA passes
+ Gov. Deval Patrick


----------



## kwflatbed

*GOP In Uproar Over Patrick's Education Proposal*

*Weld: Change Would Be 'A Retrograde Step'*

*BOSTON -- *Massachusetts Republicans united Tuesday in an all-out assault on the Patrick administration's proposal to swap the state's public schools math and English curriculum standards for national ones. 
Sen. Richard Tisei, a candidate for lieutenant governor, told The Associated Press he wants Attorney General Martha Coakley to investigate. In particular, he wants the Democrat to check Gov. Deval Patrick's e-mails to determine if there's any connection between the proposed change in policy and the Massachusetts Teachers Association's decision to endorse Patrick for re-election. 
The endorsement was announced Monday; the policy change was proposed Friday. 
"He's willing to throw the kids overboard in order to get the resources he needs to win," Tisei said, suggesting the MTA will later launch a television advertising campaign on Patrick's behalf, as it did in 2006.

Full Story:
GOP In Uproar Over Patrick's Education Proposal - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915

*Gov. Patrick visiting troops in Iraq*

Gov. *Deval Patrick*, who met with injured soldiers in Washington yesterday, is in Iraq today visiting with Massachusetts troops.

The Department of Defense-sponsored trip took Patrick and four other governors from Washington, D.C. to Ali Al Salem Air Base in Kuwait where they changed planes and flew to Baghdad International Airport.

The governors had lunch with soldiers at Camp Victory and then participated in a call with Iraq commander Kenneth Hunzeker. The governors also had dinner with troops at Al Faw Palace.

Gov. Patrick visiting troops in Iraq - BostonHerald.com

A better title for this story would be "Gov. Patrick *using *troops in Iraq"!


----------



## kwflatbed

The Governor's race | Back stories 
*On immigration, Patrick is measured*

Governor Patrick's approach to illegal immigration has undergone a marked shift, from populist to pragmatic, at a time when the national battle over the issue has exploded in Arizona and spread to Mass. (By Maria Sacchetti and Marissa Lang, Globe Staff | Globe Correspondent)


Related: Governor Deval Patrick's pledge to immigrants


----------



## kwflatbed

*Governor candidates spar over Cape Wind, energy *

Posted 8 hour(s) ago 
Incumbent Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick was the lone 
candidate to defend a planned wind farm off Cape Cod 
at a gubernatorial debate Monday focused on the future 
of renewable energy in Massachusetts.

Charles Baker talks business with local entrepreneurs

Green candidate for governor criticizes casino plan

Cahill announces sale of state bonds

Patrick touts progress on SouthCoast projects


----------



## pahapoika

August 17, 2010

Dear Brothers and Sisters, 

George DiBlasi and Ned Merrick met earlier today with the Law Enforcement Unity Group. The Group has decided that we will have a demonstration at Channel 4 - WBZ-TV Studio's for the September 8th Gubernatorial Debate. We had a proud moment back in July when the Unity Group came together to protest the National Governor's Meeting at Fenway Park and Castle Island in Boston. It is essential that we continue to show our strength, unity and commitment as a law enforcement community and that we will not stand idly by when Governor Patrick continues to strip away our earned benefits with no regard for our families or our safety.

*Please mark your calendars!*​ 
*Wednesday, September 8th - Late Afternoon *
*WBZ-TV Studios*
*1170 Soldiers Field Road*
*Boston, MA 02134*


----------



## kwflatbed

*Stakes high for Obama as he backs Deval Patrick*









Photo by AP file 
TOGETHER WE CAN... MAYBE: President Obama has thrown his full support behind Gov. Deval Patrick in what many see as a 'test case' of Obama's clout and popularity with voters.

By Hillary Chabot and Dave Wedge

A worried White House is poised to pull out all the stops in Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s heated gubernatorial bid - viewed as an early litmus test of whether disenchanted voters are ready to give President Obama's message of hope and change four more years - or the heave-ho.
A Vineyard-bound Obama and his team already are discussing fall fund-raising appearances with Patrick's camp and churning out campaign ads while David Axlerod - campaign guru for both Patrick and Obama - chats with Patrick "fairly regularly," said one source close to the Obama administration.
"If the governor loses, it's really bad for the president," a Democratic insider close to the White House said yesterday, pointing out Obama already lost a seemingly sure U.S. Senate seat to Republican upstart Scott Brown.


102 Comments

Poll


Mass. reps say Ground Zero feud local
Patrick touts, foes fault, lawmakers' work


----------



## kwflatbed

*Candidate spending tells*
*tale of dueling strategies*

Charles D. Baker has prioritized spending 
on consultants and advertising. Governor 
Deval Patrick is investing heavily in a ground 
game. Timothy P. Cahill is spending more 
than he is bringing in, but has enough to 
be competitive in the fall.

(By Brian C. Mooney, Globe Staff)


More coverage


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Charlie Baker was a guest this morning on the Hillman Morning show on WAAF. A caller took a page RIGHT out of my playbook this morning (he literally beat me to dialing AAF's number) and talked about how law enforcement has gone south in the the state. He said something like, "You remember the campaign of Patrick? He promised a 1000 cops on the street? Well Mr. Baker, the MSP hasn't added any new recruits in 4 years, and the numbers are drastically down. What would you do about this if elected?"

Baker replied by saying that Deval is one of the only governors to not swear in an RTT during his term, and that he knows the numbers have dwindled. He recommended a consistent method to keep the department adequately staffed, and also wanted to figure out what the proper number of Troopers should be... He said something like, "We have to figure out the right number that works." 

I thought this was interesting... Mostly because I fired off an email to Deval's office the other day (with no response of course) asking about the use of the FMAP money the state has been granted that was initially removed from the 8100 line item. I see teacher's and schools are getting a bajillion dollars worth of funding... and that's great, we'll have some smart students and well paid teachers... But when people are visiting this website asking about what they can do to protect themselves because of the B&E's going on in the neighborhood adjacent to them, while their town only has 2 police officers per shift to cover 10k residents... I see massive red flags.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Time to pack it in, Tim Cahill*








*By Howie Carr
*Friday, September 3, 2010 - Updated 3 hours ago

Deval Patrick cannot win without Tim Cahill.
Tim Cahill cannot win, period.
I've pointed this out before, but the hour grows late. It's Labor Day weekend and you know Deval's going to milk this weekend's hurricane for all the TV time it's worth. He'll get a bounce in next week's polls.
So Tim Cahill, let me be blunt. How can we miss you if you won't go away?
Tim, exactly how much do-re-mi will it take to get you out of this fight? I've asked you this on the air, and you laughed, as if I were kidding. I wasn't. You said neither Deval nor President Obama have offered you anything to continue your kamikaze campaign for governor, so I think you're available at what they used to call popular prices.
Sometimes we forget just how far to the left Deval really is. Fortunately he always reminds us, most recently on the radio Wednesday. He repeatedly refused to commit to enforcing the proposed cutback of the sales tax, via referendum, from 6.25 percent to 3 percent.
Usually it's soon-to-be-indicted legislative leaders (think Felon Finneran) who thumb their nose at the people's wishes - although even Finneran and his corrupt ilk usually wait until after the voters have spoken before they screw them. But Deval says the sales-tax cutback would be "calamitous" - and maybe it would be, if you don't work, or have a no-show hack job.
For those of us who do work, it would be a pay raise. But then, how many people does Deval know who have jobs - real jobs, that is?

Full Story:
Time to pack it in, Tim Cahill - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*Tim Cahill: Howie Carr's fantasy is a nightmare*

_The Herald's Howie Carr leveled a broadside at gubernatorial candidate Tim Cahill in a column yesterday, urging him to quit his "kamikaze" campaign and clear the way for Republican Charles Baker. Today, it's Cahill's turn. _

By Tim Cahill

Responding to Howie Carr's, gubernatorial candidate Tim Cahill writes: _Howie, your latest column was confusing. You don't want me in this race? Poor little Charlie Baker might not be able to win it on his own?_ Why do we bother having elections at all?Let's take a quick step into your fantasy world, just so we can give voters a clear picture of what you would like to see.


153 Comments

Poll, GOP heavyweights add kick to Charlie Baker's run
*More On:*


+ Charlie Baker
+ Howie Carr
+ Tim Cahill


----------



## Eagle13

I always new Deval rode the short bus. I was also happy to see that he got more silence or boos than he did applause. I also reminded the good old boy that he needs to protect public safety, police & fire. He just nodded and said "yeah".


----------



## BUBBA87

im afraid if I got near him and opened my mouth, all that would come out would be a hugh batch of snot, that I would launch into his useless piehole


----------



## pahapoika

for a second there that picture looked like the DOC tac team bus 

thankfully it's not !


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick, Baker
take their shots*

Governor Deval Patrick and his Republican challenger, Charles D. Baker, sparred fiercely last night in the first televised debate of the race for governor, a lively and policy-rich clash that set the stage for a spirited fall campaign. (By Noah Bierman and Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)

*Cahill often pushed to the sidelines*

For a year, Charles D. Baker has struggled to get a clear shot at Governor Deval Patrick. In last night's debate, he moved toward that goal, as the other major rival, state Treasurer Timothy P. Cahill, was frequently squeezed out of the exchange. (By Brian C. Mooney, Globe Staff)

Governor's race coverage


----------



## pahapoika

didn't see the debate, but sounds like Baker did well ?


----------



## 7costanza

pahapoika said:


> didn't see the debate, but sounds like Baker did well ?


He did well, but unless Patrick does something really stupid I think the sheep are going to vote him in again.


----------



## CJIS

7costanza said:


> He did well, but unless Patrick does something really stupid I think the sheep are going to vote him in again.


He does really stupid stuff every day.


----------



## strike

We had close to 1000 cops at that debate to chant dump deval. The Deval Patrick supporters were very quiet we dominated the area and he mentioned us during his comments. Screw him... He is joking about us! I hope more of my brothers and sisters go to the next one! He may win but we have to make his every move in the commonwealth painful with cops at events to let him know that he has destroyed our job!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Menino Endorses Patrick For Re-Election*

*Patrick Campaign Reports Uptick In Fundraising*









Jason Crosby/WCVB​Boston Mayor Tom Menino endorses Gov. Deval Patrick for re-election.

Boston Mayor Thomas Menino announced Friday that he is endorsing Gov. Deval Patrick for re-election, citing his fellow Democrat's work to improve education and economic development in Massachusetts. 
"I've been in public service for many years and I have seen many politicians, but I have not seen that many leaders. We are fortunate to have a real leader in Massachusetts," said Menino, who was re-elected last fall and has become the city's longest-serving mayor. 
The endorsement is not a surprise, given that Patrick and Menino share party ties. But it could boost the governor's re-election prospects by placing Menino's field organization at his disposal in the most vote-rich community in the state.

Full Story:
Menino Endorses Patrick For Re-Election - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## kwflatbed

*Taking a measure of voter mood*

Candidates across the state launched their last-ditch appeals to voters yesterday as the busiest primary season in memory built to a frenetic close, with today's verdicts at the polls being carefully watched as a sign of the electorate's mood heading into November. (By Alan Wirzbicki and Michael Levenson, Globe Correspondent | Globe Staff)


Globe endorsements | Gov. Patrick launches first TV ad










*Race for: Governor* | *Treasurer* | *Auditor* | *US House*










*Find the races on your ballot* | *Voter checklist*
 

*Moment of truth arrives for primary election candidates *

Updated 8 hour(s) ago 
After months of campaigning, candidates throughout the region are about to find out if their work has paid off. Hours spent going door to door and standing on corners holding signs and waving to motorists comes to an end when polls close tonight at 8 p.m. The victors will then receive the honor of doing it all over again.

Specimen ballots for Tuesday's primary

Tuesday's primary is the first cut for 2010 election hopefuls

The primary roundup: Late campaign news


----------



## BUBBA87

strike said:


> We had close to 1000 cops at that debate to chant dump deval. The Deval Patrick supporters were very quiet we dominated the area and he mentioned us during his comments. Screw him... He is joking about us! I hope more of my brothers and sisters go to the next one! He may win but we have to make his every move in the commonwealth painful with cops at events to let him know that he has destroyed our job!


Thanks to my fellow brothers and sisters for showing up. But I am increasingly getting frustrated with the complacency of cops in this state. This asshole basicly took 25% out of the pockets of thousands of cops in this state. Not to mention the flaggers and health care plan design. It's obvious this guy hates cops and is kicking are ass.

20,000 cops in this state and we muster 1000. Give me a friggin break guys. You can manage tens of hours of details and overtime each month. But god forbid you give a few hours back to your unions, which are working to protect those very things you devote so much time to.

I would ask all those who read this to go back to your guys and urge them to show up the next time we organize. Guys the writing is on the wall Patrick is looking to turn us into mall cops. Lets not stand-by and let him:stomp:


----------



## sdb29

Let's see if I did this right. If I did, it's a column from the Standard Times in New Bedford written by a guy named Jack Spillane. He interviews Coupe Deville. Read about deatails about 2/3 down the page, or hold your nose and read the whole thing

http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100914/NEWS/9140307

Nope. Computer challenged. I f'ed it up somehow-

If there's a Mod around who can fix this I'd really appreciate it.

Looks like I fixed it myself. I guess I'm much smarter now that I'm a Masscops Captain


----------



## kwflatbed

Patrick sticks to reasoned approach

 
September 14, 2010 12:00 AM

By now, it's clear that Deval Patrick is not a stranger to Southeastern Massachusetts.
It's not just the commuter rail planning. Or the advocacy for better fisheries regulations. Or the approval for the Route 24 exit for a biomanufacturing park.
Or even the Fall River press conference Monday in support of Bristol District Attorney Sam Sutter's dangerousness hearings for gun crimes.
It's that this low-key governor - whether you agree with him or disagree - always seems to be a thoughtful guy who knows us down here, and who has this quiet, reasoned approach to the issues, whether they involve SouthCoast or beyond.
"We promised (rail), not for campaign reasons but because we see the value of it," Patrick told me last week.
He believes long-range rebuilding of transportation infrastructure is good for the entire state, he said.
The governor sat down with me for a short one-on-one interview just before dedicating the Azorean Whaleman Gallery at the New Bedford Whaling Museum on Friday.
Patrick talked about another matter on which he said he tried to make a decision based on the merits of the issue: allowing civilian flaggers instead of state police officers on some state highway projects, in order to save money.
He acknowledged he did not expect the vehement protests from police union supporters that now greet him at his re-election campaign stops.
"I wasn't looking to poke my finger in anybody's eye," he said. "It's just that (if) 49 other states get by with a blend of police details and civilian flaggers and save money, then why shouldn't we at a time like this?"
Patrick dismissed my question about whether he, like President Barack Obama, had strayed too far from the wish list of left-wing voters who are the Democratic Party's base.
"I'm proud to be a Democrat, but I'm not the governor of the Democrats," he said. "I'm the governor of the folks who voted for me and the folks who didn't - the ones who agreed with this or that policy choice and the ones who don't. That's the job."
I asked him if a man who tries to make decisions based on the right thing to do can be re-elected in an era of cable TV, talk radio and Internet politics.
"It's a big question," he said. "Do people want leadership by conviction or convenience?"
"The reason I ran in the first place is because I wanted leadership by conviction. And I talked about it; I was very clear about that."
But since he first ran in 2006, the governor has made serious image mistakes on things like Statehouse drapes and Cadillacs, and he's faced tough policy decisions on taxes and cuts to popular government programming like higher education and public safety.
So the governor is now parrying charges from his opponents that he's nothing but another Democratic tax increaser. He's parrying these charges even though the same opponents themselves have sometimes either raised taxes, or passed on costs to the politicians who followed them, or worse, to the next generation of state taxpayers.
Too much of contemporary politics, Patrick said, is about winning office and then passing on tough decisions to the next guy, passing on both the bills and the problems to the next generation of state residents.
He doesn't want to be another governor who just governs by polls, he said.
"If you just leave it to the polls, then you kick all kinds of cans down the road," he said.
Patrick said he takes the idea of generational responsibility - the idea that each of us in our time, is supposed to do what we can to leave it better for those who come behind us - very seriously.
"We owe it as candidates and as leaders to level with the public about what is behind those choices," he said.
"And not continuing to mislead people with the notion that if we cut taxes, there isn't something we have to give up."
That's the hard case Gov. Deval Patrick is making to the residents of Massachusetts.
Whether the citizens - who often seem to be saying they want none of the taxes and all of the government services - want to hear the message is another question.
We're going to find out the answer in November.

Contact Jack Spillane at [email protected]

Patrick sticks to reasoned approach | SouthCoastToday.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*Setting the stage
for November*

State Rep. Jeffrey D. Perry handily won the GOP nomination for the open 10th District congressional seat and will face Democrat William R. Keating, the Norfolk district attorney, following a state primary election that offered hints of GOP enthusiasm up and down the ticket. (By Frank Phillips and Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)


Perry, Keating campaigns to offer a stark choice
Analysis: Money will be issue for GOP in Bay State
Legislative offices: Incumbents fend off challengers
Tea Party favorite wins in Delaware; N.H. race close
Photos Scenes around US from the fall primaries









*Primary results*


Treasurer | State Senate | State House | US House


----------



## kwflatbed

*Rivals pound*
*away in debate*

In a display of the increasing tension in the race, the three major candidates for governor attacked each other's records aggressively last night.

(By Frank Phillips and Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)


News analysis: Feuding challengers miss an opportunity
Fact check: Big Dig overruns | No role in tax increases
McGrory: Running hot and cold
Lehigh: Determination gives Baker the edge
Harmon: Amid barrage of details, Cahill plays well
Loth: Baker's performance just didn't add up
AG rival has spent more than reported
Perry says he would rebuff a Palin offer to campaign
More political coverage

 
Local Politics 
*Rivals spar at debate*

Gov. Deval Patrick accused Charlie Baker of participating in... 








24 Comments








Video


Baker supports part-time legislators


----------



## kwflatbed

*Baker catches
Patrick in new poll*

With just five weeks to the election, Republican Charles D. Baker has pulled even with Governor Deval Patrick in the gubernatorial race, according to a new Boston Globe poll.

(By Frank Phillips and Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)


*PDF *The Globe poll | *Graphic *Poll results
As governor's race tightens, candidates woo voters
Stein says she's raised enough for state match
With nod to Warhol, Coakley's running in style
More coverage


----------



## cc3915

*Experts: Deval Patrick's election defeat would doom memoir*

A devastating Nov. 2 defeat could cost Gov. *Deval Patrick* more than his lofty position and promising political career - it could scuttle the happily-ever-after ending to his million-dollar "inspirational" memoir and turn it into a bookstore bomb, experts said.

"It would be a horrendous event," said Hub book agent and attorney John Taylor "Ike" Williams. "The publisher would have a hard time with that book."

The success of Patrick's 200-page autobiography - titled "A Reason to Believe: Lessons from an Improbable Life" and priced at $21.99 - hinges largely on the governor raising his national profile.

Experts: Deval Patrick's election defeat would doom memoir - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Adrian

The Mass Municipal Police Coalition (MMPC) endorced Cahill...he may be a good guy BUT will destroy Baker's chance of ridding us of Patrick...MMPC should redact the endorsement since Cahill does not have a chance and will hurt Baker's chance of winning. Baker supports police, Patrick does not.


----------



## cc3915

*Cahill raps Patrick on cops promise, drawing rebuke from Governor's camp*

Boston - 
In light of a quadruple murder in Mattapan this week, Treasurer Tim Cahill charged Wednesday that Gov. Deval Patrick's failure to deliver more cops on the street was contributing to the challenge of fighting urban crime. A Patrick aide shot back that Cahill was looking to capitalize politically from the shootings.

"It is disappointing that Tim Cahill would use this week's tragedy to score political points," Patrick campaign spokesman Alex Goldstein said in a statement to the News Service. "Governor Patrick has sat with the families of the victims and has seen the devastation these crimes have brought to our communities. Faced with a global economic collapse that required painful budget cuts across state government, he worked tirelessly to preserve funding for summer jobs, anti-gang grants and community-based law enforcement programs."

Goldstein said the governor had also targeted State Police resources to cities experiencing a surge in youth violence and gang activities while "proposing measures to reduce crime, get guns off the streets, and reform our outdated criminal records system to increase opportunities for thousands."

Cahill raps Patrick on cops promise, drawing rebuke from Governor's camp - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News

---------- Post added at 21:14 ---------- Previous post was at 21:09 ----------

While not the only reason for these vicious crimes, less police on the beat is most certainly one of the major reasons these savages run amok unchecked.

It's too bad the Patrick camp is unhappy about Cahill bringing it up. The truth hurts, especially when you're a liar like Duval.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Just In: Tim Cahill's running mate quitting race*

*By Laura Crimaldi and Dave Wedge
*Friday, October 1, 2010 - Updated 6 minutes ago

Independent gubernatorial candidate Tim Cahill's floundering campaign took another massive blow this morning when his lieutenant governor runningmate bailed out, marking the third high-level defection from his team in recent days.
State Rep. Paul Loscocco withdrew from the race this morning and threw his support behind Republican Charlie Baker in his battle with Gov. *Deval Patrick*.
"The primary between the Independent ticket and Republican ticket in the hearts and minds of the voters who want a change from Governor (Deval) Patrick is now over," Lt. Gov. candidate Paul Loscocco said in a statement. "Charlie Baker and Richard Tisei have prevailed over Tim Cahill and me."

Full Story:
Tim Cahill's running mate quitting race - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest

Well Timmy I love ya but it's done put a fork in it.


----------



## HistoryHound

Sounds like Loscocco is heeding the advice that he was given when he tried testing the waters here.

http://www.masscops.com/f10/making-campaign-stop-masscops-86584/


----------



## Eagle13

HistoryHound said:


> Sounds like Loscocco is heeding the advice that he was given when he tried testing the waters here.
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/f10/making-campaign-stop-masscops-86584/


Glad he came to his senses, we will see if Tim accepts reality at his press conference at 2pm.


----------



## kwflatbed

Oct 1, 2010 2:46 pm US/Eastern

*Cahill On Running Mate's Exit: 'I Don't Need Him'*









Paul Loscocco stands next to Charlie Baker as they answer questions from reporters Friday.
WBZ

Tim Cahill has lost his running mate, but he says he's not dropping out of the governor's race.

The independent candidate suffered another high-level defection Friday, as his running mate Paul Loscocco announced he was abandoning his campaign for lieutenant governor and instead endorsing Republican Charlie Baker.

*







Read:* Keller: The End For Tim Cahill?

"I was not prepared for it," Cahill said at an afternoon news conference at his Quincy headquarters.

"I was very surprised."

Eariler in the day, Loscocco told reporters that he called Baker on Thursday night to tell him of his decision. Loscocco then called Cahill on Friday morning.

He then formally endorsed Baker at a joint news conference.

"Tim cannot win," Loscocco said. "Our message is not resonating with voters."

*







Watch:* Loscocco: 'Tim Can't Win'

"I'm sure he's very disappointed," he added.

"I'm disappointed he wouldn't stay and fight until the end," Cahill said, adding that he "didn't need a lieutenant governor to win this race," calling the position a "useless job."

*







Watch:* Cahill: Lt. Gov. 'Useless Job'

Cahill slammed Loscocco claiming his former running mate cut a "back room deal to deliver this race to Charlie Baker."

Loscocco insisted he wasn't promised anything for his endorsment of Baker.

"I have not been offered anything, nor have I asked for anything."

Full Story:
Tim Cahill's Running Mate Paul Loscocco Quits, Supports Charlie Baker - wbztv.com


----------



## HistoryHound

I think Tim has taken up residence in Fantasy Land. Ok, cool, you don't need a Lieutenant Governor. But let's just say that somehow, he pulls a rabbit out of thin air & wins. Wouldn't he then need to have an heir to thrown, so to speak? I know it's completely hypothetical (read absurd), but if he won & some reason arose for him to leave the position (since we're playing in Fantasy Land, let's say obama calls him with an offer); then, wouldn't you think he'd want to have a hand in who replaces him? Not to mention the precedent it would set if he didn't have a lieutenant governor.

Although, I do support the idea of cutting the positions of elected officials. If he says he can make the legislature take part time pay for part time work with no benefits, I could like the guy. However, since I'll be living in the real world on election day, I still won't vote for him. But, it is a nice fantasy.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

"I Don't need him", isn't that what the Capt. of the Titanic said about the lookout in the crows nest?


----------



## dave7336

Either way, we are all screwed...Charlie Baker wants to increase the retirement age from 55 to 60 and get rid of the best 3 years and have pensions based upon entire career..
Charlie Baker for Governor 2010 - Issues: Pension Reform

He wants to allow cities and towns to automatically join the GIC without any union bargaining (what other rights will he try to eliminate from us?)

http://www.charliebaker2010.com/Municipal%20Health%20Benefits%20Relief%20Act.pdf

His views on police education and flaggers...

Where the challengers to Governor Patrick stand - The Boston Globe

As for Cahill, above link shows his views on education and flaggers

His view on the GIC...

_Now, I'd like to see all public employees in the GIC, and I think that's a laudable goal, and I think we can get there. But I'm not one for just disregarding collective bargaining rights and dictating those terms from the top. Because at the end of the day, Conor, you know and I know - because we've both been involved in local government - that [local government] works much better than state government, at the end of the day. And for us to say we know best is what really frustrates mayors, selectmen, and city councilors. We don't know best. They know much better how to get the money to work at the local level, and I think we can provide them some guidance and some incentives._
_And that's what I'd like to see. Instead of punishing local communities, I'd like to see what we've done in school building be done across other areas. By incentivizing local communities. Maybe a little bit more local aid if you get your unions into the GIC. So there's some incentive for them to do that instead of being a punishment and us sort of being the scolding parent. So I'd like to do those things. I think we can do those things. But there's a way to do it properly so you're not just talking and then you have no real accomplishments at the end of four years. And that's what I want to avoid._

His view on pension reform...
COMMS BLOG: In Case You Missed It: Boston Media Consortium | Tim Cahill Governor Massachusetts

We all know about Deval Patrick..

My point is that I am still sticking with Cahill as I trust Baker as far as I can throw him. He wants us to work longer and get less of a pension than we do now..no thanks. He supports flaggers if they are cheaper..(how long will he take to reduce the prevailing wage law and make us to be way over priced and say he is only trying to save money?)...

Cahill is at least behind the cops and as he said in the past, he is in the pension system, so why would he want to change it for the working person?

---------- Post added at 09:47 ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 ----------



kwflatbed said:


> Oct 1, 2010 2:46 pm US/Eastern
> 
> *Cahill On Running Mate's Exit: 'I Don't Need Him'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Loscocco stands next to Charlie Baker as they answer questions from reporters Friday.
> WBZ
> 
> Tim Cahill has lost his running mate, but he says he's not dropping out of the governor's race.
> 
> The independent candidate suffered another high-level defection Friday, as his running mate Paul Loscocco announced he was abandoning his campaign for lieutenant governor and instead endorsing Republican Charlie Baker.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read:* Keller: The End For Tim Cahill?
> 
> "I was not prepared for it," Cahill said at an afternoon news conference at his Quincy headquarters.
> 
> "I was very surprised."
> 
> Eariler in the day, Loscocco told reporters that he called Baker on Thursday night to tell him of his decision. Loscocco then called Cahill on Friday morning.
> 
> He then formally endorsed Baker at a joint news conference.
> 
> "Tim cannot win," Loscocco said. "Our message is not resonating with voters."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch:* Loscocco: 'Tim Can't Win'
> 
> "I'm sure he's very disappointed," he added.
> 
> "I'm disappointed he wouldn't stay and fight until the end," Cahill said, adding that he "didn't need a lieutenant governor to win this race," calling the position a "useless job."
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch:* Cahill: Lt. Gov. 'Useless Job'
> 
> Cahill slammed Loscocco claiming his former running mate cut a "back room deal to deliver this race to Charlie Baker."
> 
> Loscocco insisted he wasn't promised anything for his endorsment of Baker.
> 
> "I have not been offered anything, nor have I asked for anything."
> 
> Full Story:
> Tim Cahill's Running Mate Paul Loscocco Quits, Supports Charlie Baker - wbztv.com


Is it just me or does it look like these two should be on a used car lot trying to sell you a piece of junk car for alot of money?


----------



## rg1283

Drop out Tim. 

If Tim had a chance and wasn't tied into Deval I would vote for him.

Raising the retirement age to 60 is horrible. 

Unless Romney Care and Obamacare is repealed and MA health insurance costs are brought under control with NO government intervention (Like Coakley trying to tell the hospitals what to charge and Deval freezing rates). Health care will continue to cost more and you will get less services as hospitals slowly close down and cut back staff.

Remember Charlie came from Privatization land. The government exists to preform certain (Not Social Welfare Liberal BS have 20 kids) functions that are not suitable in the private sector. Privatization fails for the most part. 

Charlie is the only hope. The only Deval signs I see around are on the rich houses in Medway and Medfield areas.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

CJIS said:


> Masshole Politics as usual.


Wasn't you guys who invited "Gerrymandering" ? lol

I get my US TV from New York State, hence I see of lot of their political advertisements during election time; I notice a little more mudslinging compared to a Canadian election...Sometimes Canadian elections can be boring, especially if you have two or three politicians, all two or three said politicians having been the political arena for 25+ year, running for Premier of Ontario; they are so benign, they'll apologize in a debate for interrupting eachother...

You guys elect you Governor directly, where we use the British parliamentary system where we elect our Premier indirectly...We also don't elect our AG directly; unless there is a rare coalition government in operation, the AG and the Premier will be from the same party...


----------



## Tango_Sierra

I think we're all better off if the the governers postion was left vacant.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Tango_Sierra said:


> I think we're all better off if the the governers postion was left vacant.





USMCMP5811 said:


> Annnnnnnnd that's why you're in Canada and we're here in the US....
> 
> Otherwise, it would be known as the United States of North America....


I'm sure I could find a moose somewhere here in Canada that would be willing to be Governor of Mass., he wouldn't cut funding to the Mass. Environ. Police as his life will depend on them during hunting season...:smug:


----------



## kwflatbed

*The Governor's Race *
*Cahill: A boy who wouldn't back down* 
(By David Filipov, Globe Staff)

*THE GOVERNOR'S RACE *
*Baker: Happy days, high expectations* 
(By Bella English, Globe Staff)

*CAMPAIGN 2010 | RACE FOR GOVERNOR *
*Rivals pound pavement, press the flesh* 
(By Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)

*CAMPAIGN 2010 | RACE FOR GOVERNOR *
*One day after defection, Cahill gets some sympathy on the trail* 
(By Alan Wirzbicki, Globe Staff)


----------



## Eagle13

Tango_Sierra said:


> I think we're all better off if the the governers postion was left vacant.


Tim Cahill was right about something this week. He said that the Lt. Gov. position was a useless position. He should have continued that thought to the governor's office as well.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

Anyone else here on election signs duty...You know, driving around and removing illegally placed election signs ? We are in the midst of municipal elections here...


----------



## kwflatbed

The Governor's race | Back stories 
*For Cahill, success and complications*

An examination of Timothy P. Cahill's two terms as 
state treasurer reveals a more complicated picture 
of his record, one in which his desire to change 
Beacon Hill has occasionally collided with his personal ambition.

(By Casey Ross, Globe Staff)


*Photos *Off the trail: A lighter look at the candidates
Obama to stump for Patrick | McGrory: Baker on low road
*Video* The Big Story: Obama coming to Boston for Patrick
Lehigh: Does Patrick or Baker have the winning style?
Police question GOP activist found tracking Keating
Connaughton would push Beacon Hill audits right away
More political coverage


----------



## Eagle13

EnforceOfficer said:


> Anyone else here on election signs duty...You know, driving around and removing illegally placed election signs ? We are in the midst of municipal elections here...


I have pulled my share of Deval signs while walking the dog. Those are all illegal right?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Cahill accuses ex-aides*
*of plot to help Baker*

In a politically explosive lawsuit, independent gubernatorial candidate Timothy P. Cahill accused his former top strategists and aides yesterday of conspiring to sabotage his candidacy.

(By Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)

*PDF *Cahill's lawsuit | Key players in the suit | Video

*A defection chronicled via e-mail*

While Paul Loscocco's announcement caught the political world by surprise, the lawsuit Timothy P. Cahill filed yesterday in Norfolk Superior Court suggests Loscocco's defection was hardly a sudden move.

(By Stephanie Ebbert, Globe Staff)

E-mails on Loscocco's departure | E-mails on strategy

*In this political thriller,*
*there aren't any good guys*

Almost everybody looks bad in this story. The only major candidate who will not be harmed by the bombshell lawsuit is the one Timothy P. Cahill and Charles D. Baker are trying to unseat, Governor Deval Patrick.

(By Brian C. Mooney, Globe Staff)

More political coverage


----------



## EnforceOfficer

USMCMP5811 said:


> We're police officers not ditch diggers down here...That's for the DPW....


Does Boston Code Enforcement pull illegal signs ?


----------



## HistoryHound

If we're going to start on conspiracy theories, I'm thinking this whole thing is a conspiracy between deval and cahill. Consider that cahill wouldn't quit, deval called him after loscoco quit and deval is the only one coming out of this "looking good" according to the media. Is it possible that this was all orchestrated from the beginning by deval and cahill to make sure that Baker doesn't win? I know probably not, but since most (if not all) conspiracy theories never rise beyond the level of theory why not come up with another one.


----------



## Lost

HistoryHound said:


> If we're going to start on conspiracy theories, I'm thinking this whole thing is a conspiracy between deval and cahill. Consider that cahill wouldn't quit, deval called him after loscoco quit and deval is the only one coming out of this "looking good" according to the media. Is it possible that this was all orchestrated from the beginning by deval and cahill to make sure that Baker doesn't win? I know probably not, but since most (if not all) conspiracy theories never rise beyond the level of theory why not come up with another one.


I've been thinking the same darn thing. This scam is wearing so thin that it's comical they aren't being called out on it. Now Baker is throwing accusations at Cahill, Cahill is suing (and who knows how much that suit will cost US) for the 6 points he lost because of stolen information (even though he's what, 35 points behind)- I didn't want to vote for anyone, and I was almost sympathetic to Cahill's cause. Now, I don't know who I can vote for and still be able to sleep at night.

Can I write in McKenna?


----------



## Guest

EnforceOfficer said:


> Does Boston Code Enforcement pull illegal signs ?


Only the ones without the blessing of Don Menino.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## EnforceOfficer

MSP75 said:


> Only the ones without the blessing of Don Menino.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


Politics are that messy in Boston, eh?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Campaign 
crossfire hotter still*

Independent Tim Cahill's former running mate, who is now aligned with Republican Charles D. Baker, sought to draw Governor Patrick into a widening controversy over back-room politicking that has hijacked the campaign. (By Stephanie Ebbert and Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)


Statement from Loscocco | Cahill | Patrick adviser
Opinion: Adrian Walker | Scot Lehigh | Editorial
*Video* The Big Story: Baker responds to Cahill lawsuit

*A week for the record books,
full of sound, fury, intrigue, absurdity*

Forgive voters - even those paying close attention to Massachusetts politics - if they have had trouble keeping track of one of the wildest political weeks in memory. (By Noah Bierman, Globe Staff)


Gov. Patrick's ad campaign courts Latinos | [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXle3HUxSkE"]YouTube  - First in the Nation - Spanish Language Ad[/nomedia]
Boston revokes tax break on Bump's condo | *More*


----------



## cc3915

I'm definitely voting for Mickey Mouse now. This is absurd.


----------



## kwflatbed

*High-Profile Democrat Backs Baker*

*Former Attorney General Supports Republican*

*BOSTON -- *Republican Charles Baker is picking up campaign support from a high-profile Democrat: former Attorney General Tom Reilly. 
Reilly was appearing with a raft of Harvard Pilgrim Health Care employees outside the Statehouse at midday Thursday to rebut criticism of the health insurer's turnaround while Baker led the company. 
Reilly approved a deal in the 1990s placing the company into receivership. Democratic Gov. Deval Patrick and running mate Timothy Murray have labeled it a bailout. 
Reilly lost the 2006 Democratic gubernatorial primary to Patrick and has largely avoided politics since.

High-Profile Democrat Backs Baker - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

What the hell is that on top of Loscocco's head?
It's a pillow it's a pet, it's a pillow pet!


----------



## kwflatbed

*Charlie Baker scores big in debate*

By Hillary Chabot
Republican Charlie Baker was on his game as he tackled health-care failings, while Gov. Deval Patrick dropped the ball... 


117 Comments

Gallery

Poll


*Video replay:* Emerson 'Race for Governor 2010' forum
'It felt pretty good to stump them'
Cahill's candor impresses students
Candidates prove less than engaging
Pols pick idols 
*More On:*


+ Charles Baker
+ Deval Patrick
+ Michael Bloomberg


----------



## kwflatbed

The Governor's race 
*Baker varied his math on Big Dig*

According to a Globe review, Charles Baker signed documents for potential investors in June and Sept. of 1996 saying the project would cost $7.7 billion and $7.8 billion. By January 1998, the figure had risen to $11.6 billion in a subsequent bond offering signed by Baker. (By Michael Rezendes and Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)



*Patrick camp is unable to
show foe tied to T debt*

Governor Deval Patrick's campaign could not provide any evidence to back up allegations that the work of his Republican rival, Charles Baker, on the Big Dig added to the MBTA's debt. (By Noah Bierman, Globe Staff)


Candidates asked to address state's social woes
Tough hurdles in 10th District for Keating, Perry
New poll gives Keating razor-thin edge over Perry
Keane: Mass. governor's race becoming entertaining
Walker: McKenna sinking his own ship in AG race
More political coverage


----------



## pahapoika

_*Anyone else here on election signs duty...You know, driving around and removing illegally placed election signs ? We are in the midst of municipal elections here... *_

hell, i've seen old teamster campaign signs out on the south-east expressway that have been there for years.

nobody touches them. after awhile they just fall down :shades_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Herald endorses Charlie Baker for governor*

*Tough times demand change*

*By Boston Herald editorial staff
*Wednesday, October 20, 2010

This year is supposed to be all about change - not change for its own sake, but because when people are hurting, out of a job or working harder just to make ends meet, they expect their government to make the same kind of sacrifices.
Priorities change - in our homes, on our streets, at work. But on Beacon Hill change has been glacial. The Legislature has been slow to grasp the level of discontent. But it's the governor who is supposed to lead.
Deval Patrick started out as an inspirational, if at times naive, leader. He wanted to do a lot of good things, things he promised the voters - like lowering property taxes. But even before the full force of the recession hit this state Patrick was making poor fiscal choices - like raiding the state's Rainy Day fund for more than $300 million - that would later come back to haunt us all.








138 Comments

Full Story:
Herald endorses Charlie Baker for governor - BostonHerald.com

*Tim Cahill pays $20K legal bill with campaign funds*

*By Kyle Cheney* / State House News Service
Wednesday, October 20, 2010

Two days after accepting $571,000 in public funds to help finance his gubernatorial campaign, independent Tim Cahill paid a $20,000 legal bill to the firm representing him in a lawsuit against former campaign aides, according to campaign finance filings posted Tuesday.
The Cahill campaign declined to respond to repeated calls and requests for comment. Cahill has defended taking public financing, arguing the funds aren't wasted and have traditionally been set aside by taxpayers to match funds raised by candidates themselves.
Massachusetts Republicans have criticized Cahill for taking public funds.

(9) Comments | Post / Read Comments

Full Story:
Tim Cahill pays $20K legal bill with campaign funds - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*Patrick opens narrow lead, poll suggests*

Governor Deval Patrick has a slim lead but a strong anti-incumbent mood, discouragement within Democratic ranks, and excitement among Republicans still threatens his bid for a second term, according to a new Boston Globe poll. (By Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)


*PDF *Results of the Globe poll on the governor's race


----------



## kwflatbed

Campaign 2010 | The governor's race 
*Candidates dig in their heels*

In the final televised debate of a long, heated campaign, the four candidates for governor sharpened their messages and political profiles last night, presenting voters clear choices on taxes, spending, immigration, and even lessons learned from the Big Dig. (By Michael Levenson and Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)



Analysis: Gubernatorial debate finale offered few twists
Debate opinion: Weiss | Jacoby | Keane | Quinn
*Videos *Question 3 | Big Dig | Job creation | Violence


----------



## kwflatbed

CAMPAIGN 2010 | GOVERNOR'S RACE

*If he slips, his shadow will know*

In an age of round-the-clock news coverage and video-sharing websites, 
the trackers following Governor Deval Patrick, Republican Charles Baker, 
and Independent Tim Cahill can instantly upload awkward moments and 
incautious sound-bites.

(By David Filipov, Globe Staff)


Globe endorsement: Patrick deserves a second term
Rivals Patrick and Baker differ on state's job picture
Business people giving millions in governor's race


----------



## kwflatbed

*Charlie Baker's camp buckles down*

By Hillary Chabot

GOP gubernatorial challenger Charlie Baker's fired- up campaign is scrambling to buck up the troops and blunt any momentum Gov. Deval Patrick may claim... 

34 Comments

*Carr:* Don't give up now, Charlie! 
Campaign cyber 'buzz' bodes well for Deval
Patrick's mortgage 'Monster' 
Baker, Cahill hit governor on $91M turbine ship
Suzanne Bump defends office's hiring of paroled killer
*More On:*


+ Charles Baker
+ Deval Patrick
+ Scott Brown
*CAMPAIGN 2010 | GOVERNOR'S RACE *

*Patrick, Baker focus on vote-rich cities and towns* 
(By Noah Bierman and Michael Levenson, Globe Staff)

*CAMPAIGN 2010 | GOVERNOR'S RACE *

*Amid give and take, no rekindling of 2006 spirit* 
(By Stephanie Ebbert and Noah Bierman, Globe Staff)


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: A vote for Cahill is a vote for Patrick......*

As a police officer I felt Cahill was best for law enforcement. Unfortunately he is polling at about 9%. It is clear that a vote for Cahill is a vote taken away from Baker. I think at this point if you are sick of Patrick (and his anti-cop views) you must vote for Charlie Baker. If you vote for Cahill you are helping Gov Patrick get re-elected. Just my take........


----------



## sean37

I agree SgtAndy. I think this is going to turn out alot like the Brown/Coakley election. Theres so many people in this state that arent registered to a party that are voting for Baker.


----------



## jeepster

The Herald just reported the race is tightening to a dead heat. Rasmussen's latest telephone survey has Patrick at 46% and Baker at 44%. Personally I don't think much of those Polls as they seem more hype than what they are worth created for media exploitation. Let's hope the independents will come out in full force and realize we don't need four more years of Patrick. 
On another note, this morning I was driving through Medford and into Malden. I drove past the Local 22 Union Hall and observed two reps hanging up a medium size Patrick/Murray sign underneath their local 22 sign post. I almost wanted to stop and say "Are you guys for real?", but I continued to drive as I realized I would have better luck in communicating with a Zombie. It's amazing how clueless the Unions are with their "Must vote Democrat" attitude. I guess they are still waiting for their "Hope and Change".

Governor's race a dead heat, poll shows - BostonHerald.com


----------



## 263FPD

I can not fucking believe this shit. Another four years of this asshole? What the fuck? Say good bye to your job security fellas. Quinn is as good as gone for ever. God knows what comes next. Massachsetts liberals never fail to disapoint.


----------



## j809

We're screwed.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Speechless, this job in this state surely will never be the same or recover from this asshole.


----------



## topcop14

Thank God I am off tonight so I can atleast drink heavily and make the pain go away! ! !:banghead:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm shocked. All the idiots stayed on office... Deval, Coakley, Frank... I really hate the liberal assholes in this state. Can we have a revolution already

I hate going to bed pissed...


----------



## NoSoupForYou

it seems like literally the only good thing to come out of this election is the dropping of the booze tax...which we will need to deal with more of coupe deval, barney fife, and croakley. what the f*@#$ happened massachusetts? I had such high hopes for us after the Scott Brown victory too...


----------



## Mad-Dog24

Time to start the Motherfuckin revolution here !


----------



## jeepster

Looks like the section 8, welfare ATM card carrying members, junkies, clueless Union members came out in full force. I'm guessing Cahill will be changing back to a Democrat, as the third party plan worked. Too bad the Scott Brown fever has faded and it's business as usual on Beacon Hill. Now you wonder why other states call us Massholes. The only good news is the Republicans took back the House in DC. Glad to see Pelosi will get the boot as Speaker. At least across the country in other States the intelligent voters sent a message to Washington.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Had Timmy dropped from the race, those extra 150k votes could have helped Baker take the governorship. 

Well... Looks like the democrats' shadeball plan worked. He drew enough votes to make sure the incumbent stays... I hope you can sleep at night Cahill. I'm sure Deval has some stellar backdoor deal waiting for you after you helped him win it.


----------



## 8MORE

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Had Timmy dropped from the race, those extra 150k votes could have helped Baker take the governorship.
> 
> Well... Looks like the democrats' shadeball plan worked. He drew enough votes to make sure the incumbent stays... I hope you can sleep at night Cahill. I'm sure Deval has some stellar backdoor deal waiting for you after you helped him win it.


Of course he'll sleep at night, Get up and look at his soulless self in the mirror as he gets ready for another day in whatever reward Urkel throws his way.


----------



## kwflatbed

Time to put this thread to bed, we all know we are fucked royaly.


----------



## cc3915




----------

